# Smallmouth Replica



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I caught this guy on the Flint river and did a mold of him. 19''


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice Repo!! Transition from the tail fin to the tail looks a little different but the painting on everything else looks awesome. I will say it again. Can't wait till my fish look like this!! I will have a couple to post in a few days. Just about done with (2) LM Bass and (1) Crappie!!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Chris, lol on the transition thing. It may be the lighting from the pic. The fish was molded with the all of the vertical fins still attached so if there is a transition issue we have to talk to mother nature. Unless you are talking about the paint job. Then, well I am not sure. I'll check the picture but usually I paint them from the pics right down to the spots.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice job on that bass. What becomes of the actual fish after you mold it?


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

duxdog said:


> Thanks Chris, lol on the transition thing. It may be the lighting from the pic. The fish was molded with the all of the vertical fins still attached so if there is a transition issue we have to talk to mother nature. Unless you are talking about the paint job. Then, well I am not sure. I'll check the picture but usually I paint them from the pics right down to the spots.


 
I think it is just the painting right at that connection....its light then dark. I'm not going to question mother nature...that transition looks right...it is just the paint. Awesome fish either way!!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

great job Gus !!!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

DFJISH said:


> Very nice job on that bass. What becomes of the actual fish after you mold it?


It depends on the replicating process. But it can be skin mounted after or eaten or destroyed.

Thanks Larry. It is nice to get to do some fish. But when you don't have a job you can get lots of stuff done. LOL


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice job on the fish!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice mount!


----------

